
Show HN: MiniKanban – a personal desktop Kanban board for introverts - dmitripopov
https://www.minikanban.com/introducing-minikanban-personal-kanban-board-for-introverts/
======
dmitripopov
Hello! Dmitri, author of MiniKanban and some other apps here. A brief FAQ:

Q: What is it?

A: It's a desktop Windows app that implements a Kanban board. You can think of
it as an advanced to-do list.

Q: Why is it better than Trello or any other Kanban software of which there
are thousands?

A: Originally it was a an over-weekend pet project for my own needs. I needed
a Kanban board for quick short-term projects that can link tasks to files on
my PC since I myself is mostly a desktop developer. I found none.

Q: Why is it not free?

A: I am indie software vendor, I make living from selling my software
products, so this one is commercial too. Compared to cloud-based services it's
moderately fairly priced, with one-time fee of 49USD, and no subscriptions.

